# Afaw ‘surf’ for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

13’ spinner
titanium guides...7 guides plus tip
built a while back but still in fine shape.
Asking $225 shipped pp
$200 pick up/local meet up


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2019)

Handle length and weight rating?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

From butt to center of reel seat is 31”
Throws 3-5oz


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Price drop firm
$175 pick up/local meet up
$200 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Last day here


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

